# Difference in prontogest & gestone



## willsmum (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi,


I am 9+3 with twins & have been taking prontogest 100ml injection everyday. 
Over the weekend I ran out but I managed to obtain some gestone. The bottles were 50ml so I assumed I would just take two. However dh says the two 50ml bottles (combined) contain a lot more liquid than the one 100ml. Does gestone have more liquid than prontogest? I thought they were the same drug but just under a different manufacturers name.


Thanks


Wm xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Exactly same drug (progesterone) but just different strengths. Gestone comes as 50mg/ml or 100mg/2ml wheres Prontogest is 100mg/ml strength. You are correct that 2 x 50 Gestone is exactly trhe same as 1 x 100 Prontogest. It's the volume of liquid that is different 2mls instead of 1ml. You still get the same amount of drug though


----------

